# The World Series



## Gary O'

Gonna watch it?

If so, who ya rootin' for?

I have a place in my heart for the series
with Grampa and Dad
...and Dizzy Dean with Peewee Reese
and the Yankees
and the Dodgers

Diz brought it;
_*"Diz, you've watched this pitcher out there for four innings, and he's doing a great job. What would you say he's been throwing out there?" 
 "Well Pee Wee, I have been watching him for four innings and I believe that's a baseball he's throwin."*_

...anyway, I have another place in my heart for the Astros, as I changed out beer kegs in the dome and the hall for a season


----------



## JustBonee

Enjoyed when the Astros  won the World Series two years ago ... hoping they can pull it off again.  

Can't say that I know much about the Nationals, but hear they have a super pitcher on the mound tonight.   ... will be watching


----------



## Trade

Gary O' said:


> Gonna watch it?
> 
> If so, who ya rootin' for?
> 
> I have a place in my heart for the series
> with Grampa and Dad
> ...and Dizzy Dean with Peewee Reese
> and the Yankees
> and the Dodgers
> 
> Diz brought it;
> _*"Diz, you've watched this pitcher out there for four innings, and he's doing a great job. What would you say he's been throwing out there?"
> "Well Pee Wee, I have been watching him for four innings and I believe that's a baseball he's throwin."*_
> 
> ...anyway, I have another place in my heart for the Astros, as I changed out beer kegs in the dome and the hall for a season



I used to live for the Game of the week every Saturday with Dizzy Dean and Pee Wee Reese.

The Dodgers were my team.

But these days I don't even know whose playing or care. Today's players are just a bunch of overpaid prima donnas puffed up on steroids or whatever performance enhancing substance is now the flavor of the week. .


----------



## Keesha

Gary O' said:


> Gonna watch it?


No! lol but enjoy.


----------



## Silverfox

I will look at the scores, but probably won't watch.


----------



## Pepper

If it's not the Red Sox, Mets, or Yankees then I lose interest.


----------



## Sunny

*GO, NATS!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## JustBonee




----------



## Gary O'

Good game
Thought it might be a pitcher's duel.....nada
The Nats came to play


----------



## treeguy64

When the Cubs were in it, I watched, a little. When the Sox were in it, I watched, a little. Other than that, I can't tell you who's playing, for the most part, and I have no idea who won it, over the years, except when a Chicago team did. Yeah, I'm pulling for the Astros, because of my Texas connections, but that's it. I won't be watching, except, maybe, the deciding game. In truth, watching baseball games puts me to sleep.


----------



## StarSong

Rooting for the Nationals, but still crying like a five year old girl lost in the middle of KMart over Kershaw's disaster.


----------



## Silverfox

Have the Nationals ever won a World Series before? If they haven't then that is who I am cheering for to win.


----------



## Ruthanne

I love watching the World Series Gary!  Who's playing this year and when is it on?


----------



## JustBonee

@Ruthanne    ...  Game 2  tonight on Fox  ..


----------



## Ruthanne

Bonnie said:


> @Ruthanne    ...  Game 2  tonight on Fox  ..


Thanks Bonnie.  Guess I won't be watching it since I don't get FOX any longer...


----------



## fmdog44

Pulling for the Stros. Great pitching battle to start. Should be a great series. For those that have not heard we have a furniture owner of three stores that bet *3.4 million *on the Astros. He is our favorite guy "Mattress Mac". He does things like this offering free furniture if he wins. You buy $3,000 worth of furniture during a period before the series starts and if the Houston teams wins you get 100% of your money back!


----------



## JustBonee

fmdog44 said:


> Pulling for the Stros. Great pitching battle to start. Should be a great series. For those that have not heard we have a furniture owner of three stores that bet *3.4 million *on the Astros. He is our favorite guy "Mattress Mac". He does things like this offering free furniture if he wins. You buy $3,000 worth of furniture during a period before the series starts and if the Houston teams wins you get 100% of your money back!


----------



## moviequeen1

The  Washington Nationals have never won the World Series


----------



## fmdog44

Looks like the Astros will lose the first two. Very bad news.


----------



## Camper6

No contest in the second game.


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> No contest in the second game.


Yep

Like Yogi said;
'*Good pitching will always stop good hitting...... and vice-versa.*'


----------



## DaveA

OMG  12 - 2 Washington in the last of the 9th.  Time for bed.


----------



## jerry old

From the 1950's onward,
Washington was first in defense of this country
First in honor, justice yada, yada yada
and last in the American League

Once Washington lost the Senators and eventually obtained another franchise, they too were supposed to finish last.
Now, there is a baseball team alleging it is from Washington, playing in the World Series.
Culture Shock, something is dreadfully wrong; the world has spun out of control, nothing is as it is supposed to be...
It can only be that these guys are from the state of Washington, not Washington D.C.-Right? Right.
r


----------



## Camper6

Moving back to Washington for three games if necessary.

I think it's all over.  I was a pitcher. Crucial games are different as Verlander has found out.

Somewhere the sun is shining.
And somewhere children shout.
But there is no joy in Houston.
The mighty hitters have struck out.


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> I think it's all over


The fat lady was a no-show

It's now a three game series


----------



## Camper6

Gary O' said:


> The fat lady was a no-show
> 
> It's now a three game series
> 
> View attachment 79204


The teams so far seem to do better away from home.

Too much pressure at home?


----------



## Gary O'

Camper6 said:


> Too much pressure at home?


Seems so


----------



## DaveA

Home field advantage isn't doing much for either team, so far.


----------



## Kaila

Will both teams go back to their best, starting pitchers now, from Game 1 ?

Game 5 so crucial for both, with them tied at 2 wins each, but they might go to 7 games, and need them then?

What do you think they'll do, tonight?  Or, what do you think they SHOULD do ?


----------



## 911

I’m guessing Scherzer (sp?) will go for the Nats. Don’t know who for Stros.


----------



## Gary O'

Kaila said:


> What do you think they'll do, tonight? Or, *what do you think they SHOULD do ?*



In baseball?
Whatever they figure;
The winning manager will have made the right decision...write a book
The losing manager will be second guessed for weeks...get fired....write a tell all book


----------



## jerry old

Watch it a bit, surf other channels...
It is not the Dodgers.
Swore I'd never root for them again when they left Brooklyn.
Then Koufax and Drysdale: How you not get dragged back in?

Do not know who I can root for in current series,
neither have won the big bone!
Can't root for both teams-Houston I guess, they've been there before, got a
box of 'almost.'

I do know this, I am not going to stand there and let a guy throw a ball going
over 90 mph at me: no, no, no...


----------



## Kaila

jerry r. garner said:


> I do know this, I am not going to stand there and let a guy throw a ball going
> over 90 mph at me: no, no, no...



OK , we will not put you in the game.  
Me neither, please!

Houston Astro's did win world series, I think it was 2 yrs ago. 
 Red Sox won it last year.  Then, Sox didn't make any of the playoff's this year.

Wash Nationals have never won it, but I don't think that fact will score any runs for them.


----------



## terry123

We won 2 years ago and hoping we do it again.  The only time I loved watching was when Nolan Ryan played. Now he was a pitcher!


----------



## terry123

We swatted those Nats tonight and coming home to finish it up!!


----------



## Gary O'

Well, if Houston wins this next game, that'll be the only home game won this series, winning it all.
Statisticians are prolly going nuts over this, and we'll hear about the odds of that happening during pregame dialogue.
I could give a rat's pooper about the record breaking crud they come up with. 
I just wanna see some great baseball.


----------



## JustBonee

Young team - full of spirit!  ...    Wish they would leave the roof open @ Minute Maid if it's not raining.


----------



## Kaila

Bonnie said:


> Young team - full of spirit! ... Wish they would leave the roof open @ Minute Maid if it's not raining.



Sorry your team didn't close it out, last night.  We'll have to see what happens tonight.
Last and deciding game, should make for some high tension, there.

Try not to get too overly stressed, yourselves!

Btw, I found myself wondering, what the specific reason you have, for hoping the roof will be open>

So that fans outside can hear the cheers?  Or does it help home run balls go farther?  Or it's just too hot in there, with all those people, if it's closed?  Or the sky and photography is beautiful? ...Or....Or....


----------



## jerry old

In the  50's,  before the Dodgers and  Giants moved to the West Coast, I asked my walking to school buddy:
St Louis was closest region that had a baseball team.

"Eddie, how come all these baseball teams are clustered in the north?

"donno'know"

"Will how come they can have games in the afternoon, don't they have to work?"

"dunno'know"

I was questioning  the difference in the pay scale between the North and 'down here.'  The gap still exists, not as bad as the 50's, but still a large gap.

I've lived in Detroit, when the recession of the early 70's arrived, I had to
wait 4 days to get a U-Haul truck to get the hell out of there.
Detroit's population was close to 1.5, add the suburbs it was pushing 3 million.
Now, Detroit is around six- hundred thousand

"Eddie, what happened up there?"
"dunno'know"


----------



## JustBonee

Kaila said:


> ...   deciding game, should make for some high tension, there.
> 
> Btw, I found myself wondering,* what the specific reason you have, for hoping the roof will be open*>
> 
> So that fans outside can hear the cheers?  Or does it help home run balls go farther?  Or it's just too hot in there, with all those people, if it's closed?  Or the sky and photography is beautiful? ...Or....Or....




Unless a storm is in the area, an open stadium roof feels more natural.  Period.     I feel that way about our  football stadium too (NRG).   But the powers that be feel they want to 'contain'  the crowd noise.  ..  They feel it's an advantage for the home team ... but  records show differently!  
But they persist  ....  

I feel  all the momentum today  for game 7 is with the Nationals. ... and as my avatar sez ... BOO!


----------



## fmdog44

Game 7 The Final Countdown


----------



## Kaila

The Superbowl of Baseball


----------



## squatting dog

Quit watching or caring Sept. 14th 1994. For those who don't know, that was the year they canceled the world series because of a player strike. My thought is... if they didn't care and the money was all that was important, then why should I give a poo.


----------



## norman

squatting dog said:


> Quit watching or caring Sept. 14th 1994. For those who don't know, that was the year they canceled the world series because of a player strike. My thought is... if they didn't care and the money was all that was important, then why should I give a poo.


Me too, but after years I gave in, but when they went on strike at that time I said I'll never watch baseball again.  p.s. I quit drinking a couple of times, but fell off the wagon, so I have been known to change my mind .  I am proud of my quit smoking 20 years ago, but sneak a cigar and smoke my pipe, but don't inhale.  GO CUBS!!


----------



## jerry old

Politicians pulled it off,did they ever win series when they were Senators?
Think so, not enough motivation to goggle.  Tris Speaker (sp)-1910,
think he played for Senator's...

I did not remember 1994, now I'm fussing with myself.
 I remember being upset with Rangers when they got Alex Rodriquez, paying him way too much money while neglecting their farm system, current players on team...Not sure what year that was....


----------



## fmdog44

Houston, we have a problem.....Game 7. Well, maybe next year.


----------



## Gary O'

It was a good game

Happy for Martinez


----------



## DaveA

6 - 2 Nationals. Another late game comeback after trailing 2  - 0 in the 5th or 6th.


----------



## Sunny

Go, Nats! This is (for once) a happy town, today!  

The last time a Washington, DC team won the World Series was in 1933.  This year, as recently as May, their odds of winning the World Series were calculated at 1.5%.  The best quote in today's Post was in Thomas Boswell's front page article: 

HOUSTON — Pay attention to the Washington Nationals’ victory parade Saturday. Make sure those who ride in those cars and sit on that stage appear young and hearty.
Because if instead Anthony Rendon, Howie Kendrick, Juan Soto, Max Scherzer, Stephen Strasburg and 20 others appear to be elderly men, we will know they truly sold their souls to pull off this once-in-a-century triumph.


----------



## Trade




----------



## JustBonee

Gary O' said:


> Gonna watch it?
> 
> If so, who ya rootin' for?
> 
> I have a place in my heart for the series
> with Grampa and Dad
> ...and Dizzy Dean with Peewee Reese
> and the Yankees
> and the Dodgers
> 
> Diz brought it;
> _*"Diz, you've watched this pitcher out there for four innings, and he's doing a great job. What would you say he's been throwing out there?"
> "Well Pee Wee, I have been watching him for four innings and I believe that's a baseball he's throwin."*_
> 
> ...anyway, I have another place in my heart for the Astros, as I changed out beer kegs in the dome and the hall for a season



Gary,   I remember as a kid growing up thinking there was only ONE baseball team ..... the Yankees,   and of course Mickey Mantle.. 
.. that's all I knew when I was 8-12 yrs. old.   Heck! ..that's all everyone talked about.  
.. and I grew up in Cleveland Indians territory.  .. go figure!


----------



## jerry old

Trade posted a video of old ballplayers (not old to me)...
Way back in ancient times when the World Series were played in daylight
hours.
TV and commercials of razor blades, detergent, 'does she or doesn't she' 
demanded night games (more viewers) changed all that.

Bonnie, Mickey Mantel was not the one Dodger Fan's feared, it was that 
Damned, Yogie Berra (sp) hitting in a clutch situation.
Correct name is 'Damn Yankees'  (Broadway musical and movie, ?)
Red Sox know correct name.
Yankees vs Red Sox, still get people worked up.


----------



## RadishRose

I read some mattress co. owner bet $3.5 million on Houston.


----------



## Kaila

@terry123   and @Bonnie 

Sorry that your areas must feel very disappointed, today, their team having gotten as close as they did!


----------



## JustBonee

RadishRose said:


> I read some mattress co. owner bet $3.5 million on Houston.



That would be this guy ...   .*Jim McIngvale ...  * He owns Gallery Furniture in Houston,  and does stuff like this all the time!






From Wikipedia  ...https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jim_McIngvale


----------



## DaveA

Sunny said:


> Go, Nats! This is (for once) a happy town, today!
> 
> The last time a Washington, DC team won the World Series was in 1933.  This year, as recently as May, their odds of winning the World Series were calculated at 1.5%.  The best quote in today's Post was in Thomas Boswell's front page article:
> 
> HOUSTON — Pay attention to the Washington Nationals’ victory parade Saturday. Make sure those who ride in those cars and sit on that stage appear young and hearty.
> Because if instead Anthony Rendon, Howie Kendrick, Juan Soto, Max Scherzer, Stephen Strasburg and 20 others appear to be elderly men, we will know they truly sold their souls to pull off this once-in-a-century triumph.


Good things happened in 1933.  The Senators won the World Series and I was born.  Somehow the Senators got more press than I. ☹


----------



## JustBonee

jerry r. garner said:


> Trade posted a video of old ballplayers (not old to me)...
> 
> Bonnie, Mickey Mantel was not the one Dodger Fan's feared, it was that
> Damned, Yogie Berra (sp) hitting in a clutch situation.
> Correct name is 'Damn Yankees'  (Broadway musical and movie, ?)
> Red Sox know correct name.
> Yankees vs Red Sox, still get people worked up.



The Yankee saga was most interesting back then


----------



## DaveA

Bonnie said:


> Gary,   I remember as a kid growing up thinking there was only ONE baseball team ..... the Yankees,   and of course Mickey Mantle..
> .. that's all I knew when I was 8-12 yrs. old.   Heck! ..that's all everyone talked about.
> .. and I grew up in Cleveland Indians territory.  .. go figure!


I would have thought that you would have focused on Cleveland's Bob Feller, one of the AL's best pitchers, 1936 - '56.


----------



## Sunny

That's the Nats this year... except that the Nats are much younger and better looking!


----------



## moviequeen1

I'm always rooting for a team that never has won a major sports title before
Congrats to the Nationals,they join the St.Louis Blues,NHL Stanley Cup winner,Toronto Raptors NBA champions as 1st time winners


----------



## Camper6

My first baseball game. We thought we were good. Lost 25-4.


----------

